# It's all happening



## 4x4busdriver (Dec 1, 2008)

Time to introduce myself...I'm Pete.
Camping and caravanning has been in my blood for the best part of 50 years.
I've decided that it's time to live the dream...Got a Hymer B754
I injured my back last year and was off work for 8 months. I went back to work only to be made redundant 2 months later. I had a few ideas about what I wanted to try but due to the fact that my back is still not 100% I've had to change/modify my plans...
I've been single for nearly 7 years but have just met someone who shares my dreams.My cottage is up for sale and we are off to work on a caravan site in Cornwall in March '09. Then??............who knows
We could "crash and burn" but if we don't try!!!
Only problem that I've found is the insurance as I'll have no permanent address..Any suggestions??


----------



## Marc008 (Dec 1, 2008)

I have that problem too Pete and it is a constant difficulty. Do you not have any friends or family who's address you can use? I've had to change from time-to-time but can usually manage to find a way. 
Good luck with the new life, enjoy


----------



## hollyhymer (Dec 1, 2008)

4x4busdriver said:


> Time to introduce myself...I'm Pete.
> Camping and caravanning has been in my blood for the best part of 50 years.
> I've decided that it's time to live the dream...Got a Hymer B754
> I injured my back last year and was off work for 8 months. I went back to work only to be made redundant 2 months later. I had a few ideas about what I wanted to try but due to the fact that my back is still not 100% I've had to change/modify my plans...
> ...



Glad to see you arrived here safely !!!

There seems to be some very helpful people here,so lets hope everything gets sorted soon.


----------



## cipro (Dec 1, 2008)

4x4busdriver said:


> Time to introduce myself...I'm Pete.
> Camping and caravanning has been in my blood for the best part of 50 years.
> I've decided that it's time to live the dream...Got a Hymer B754
> I injured my back last year and was off work for 8 months. I went back to work only to be made redundant 2 months later. I had a few ideas about what I wanted to try but due to the fact that my back is still not 100% I've had to change/modify my plans...
> ...


 
Good luck in running a camp site  

You will need a friend or family for postal address I think it makes it easier
but there are some full time Wilder's on this site and will probably point you
in the direction.

All the best.


----------



## tresrikay (Dec 1, 2008)

Apparentely the compant Adrian Flux, ars happy to insure long termers, look them up here http://www.adrianflux.co.uk/motorhomes-detail-go.php. Oh and by the way a very warm welcome, I used to drive busses and I was off for 4 months last year with my back, Always said those old bus driver seats would store up trouble foe the future.


----------



## nowhereman (Dec 1, 2008)

4x4busdriver said:


> Only problem that I've found is the insurance as I'll have no permanent address..Any suggestions??



Insurance is a stumbling block for this sort of scenario, even unlimited milage per year raises suspicions if you are insuring a motorhome. Anything over 10k miles per anum and they want to know why so many miles. 
For fulltiming it is getting more difficult, an address is needed for the insurance companies. Whether you live at that address or not is your choice. Might still be possible to get taylor made cover,  but obviously it wont be cheep.


----------

